# error: trying to mount root from ufs :/dev/aacd0s1a



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 16, 2011)

[ cont'd from http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21805 - Mod. ]

Hi, something went wrong after rebooting my machine.  During the boot load up, the system states 
	
	



```
trying to mount root from ufs :/dev/aacd0s1a
```
 and stops there. I rebooted using the Freesbie, knoppix like boot disk to troubleshoot.  I am able to manually mount the aacd0s1a partition.  

I look at the fstab config, crossed reference the names of the partitions with what's in the /dev directory and they all match.  Everything looks correct... I really don't understand why this is not working.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a more detailed description of the error message I receive when I try boot my box:


```
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x10 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags-0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert loadable, rule-based forwarding disabled, default to deny, logging unlimited
acd0: CDROM <SAMSUNG CD-ROM SN-124/N102> at ata0-master UDMA33
aacd0: <RAID 5> on aac0
aacd0: 69425MB (142182912 sectors)
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/aacd0s1a
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## kisscool-fr (Feb 16, 2011)

Does it let you access to single user mode?


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 16, 2011)

No I get the same error whenever I tried to boot into single user mode.  I do have a Freesbie cd, and I'm able to boot off of that and manually mount the /dev/aacd0s1a partition.


----------



## kisscool-fr (Feb 16, 2011)

You should revert your modifications and disable security feature in your /etc/rc.conf file. It will let you reboot in normal user.


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Kisscool-fr, thanks for your assistance.

  The only change made was a Portsnap extract...  other then that the kernel security was removed from the rc.conf file and I got this error message stated above after I rebooted the box.  There are important files on this machine, this is such a headache.

Are there any other suggestions?


----------



## kisscool-fr (Feb 16, 2011)

You mean you had kernel security in your /etc/rc.conf before the error occurred?


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep, I removed it... rebooted the box and wam, got that funky error listed above.


----------



## kisscool-fr (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't know what happened but I just wonder do you know the guy who installed this box? And why is kernel secure level enabled?


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not sure kisscool-fr, I guess for security reasons...  I know that's not the cause of this problem.  

Does anyone have any sugguestions on how to resolve this problem?


----------



## kisscool-fr (Feb 17, 2011)

Can you boot again with Freesbie and re-enable kernel security level to see if you can reboot properly ?


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried that already, but its not the kernel security that's causing this problem.  Something else corrupts the boot scripts and I don't know where besides fstab to correct this issue.


----------

